# Aire at Trebes



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Going to spain on the 11th Dec. have always used the aires at Trebes , heard that it had closed, but have now heard that it may be open again , anyone been that way recently .


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

We were there in June and their was no sign of it then. We stayed in a campsite across the river from where the aire would have been.

From the road on which the aire would have been, turn left (bank on your left) at the T junction, follow the road down the slight hill, cross the bridge and take the first left. The campsite is about 400m on the left.

Ian


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Trebes*

The aire was just a dead end road wasn't it, next to the canal, has the road been closed????


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

It looked permanently closed last May. There were substantial barriers up and the canalside was pedestrianized. You can't even go into the nearby car-park - I was there for 5 minutes working out which alternative aire to go to and was instantly pounced upon by the Gendarmes. I'd be surprised if it's been re-opened.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Aires at Trebes*

Thanks for your replies , I think I will give it a miss .


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Definately closed when we passed late August. What a shame it was a great aire.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Earlier this year we were touring around France and we were going down the Canal du Lateral, heading for the Canal du Midi.
We were told by three different motorhomers that the canal had been termed a national heritage site or something like that and all of the canal side Aires had been closed.
We did not head any further in that direction, therefore I don't know if it was fact?


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

The Canal du Midi has been declared a world heritage site hence the closure of the aire at Trebes. The aire at La Redorte, also canal side, is also closed. Niether will re-open. For an aire near Trebes, useful for an overnight stop, we used Fonties-D'Aude. This is next to the road but well set out with individual pitches and right next door to the bakers. Free overnight and free services.


----------



## hankyfull (Sep 11, 2007)

We were there 27th October 2010 - definitely gone!

A local restauranteur advised parking alongside the river, but was very unnerving. Fortunately, we were leaving early before the locals started parking there.


----------



## Westmorland (Aug 30, 2008)

As others have said it has definitely gone. We stayed at the site which bigtwin refers to back in September but did notice that about 100yds past the entrance to the site there is a car park and quite a few nights saw Motorhomes parked there until morning.

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha Found you 

Hi John, thought I'd check the obvious first.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know an old thread, but the replacement aire for Trebes seems to be Homps. It is a little further south, on the Canal du Midi, and has both canal side and lake parking.


----------

